# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  F-Plaza: Khuyến mại đặc biệt chào mừng 8/3

## hangnt

*Từ nay đến 07/03/2012, tổ hợp nhà hàng F-Plaza giảm giá 30% Buffet, giảm 10% cho khách dùng tiệc tại nhà hàng hải sản, tặng 2 giờ hát karaoke khi sử dụng set menu karaoke và rất nhiều quà tặng hấp dẫn khác.*

*F-Plaza Buffet: Giảm giá tới 30%*

Đi chơi đâu, chọn quà gì cho những người phụ nữ thân yêu quanh bạn ngày 8/3 hẳn khiến phái mày râu phải căng óc suy nghĩ. Một không gian sang trọng, rộng rãi, thoáng đãng, một thực đơn dài tít tắp hơn 100 món đặc sắc Âu Á với một mức tiền cố định, rất vừa túi tiền lại không lo chi phí phát sinh,…tại nhà hàng Buffet- Fplaza, 159 Triệu Việt Vương, Hà Nội là một gợi ý tuyệt vời, đó thực sự là một món quà ý nghĩa dành tặng mẹ, tặng người bạn gái yêu thương, tặng các chị gái hay thậm chí các cô đồng nghiệp trong ngày quốc tế phụ nữ.


Từ ngày 27/2 đến ngày 07/3/2012, trong khoảng thời gian đó, bạn có thể cùng người thân yêu dùng bữa tại Buffet Fplaza với chi phí được giảm trực tiếp tới 30%, buổi trưa chỉ còn 203,000đ/suất, buổi tối chỉ còn 245,000đ/suất. Ngoài ra bạn cũng có thể mua voucher tại nhà hàng với giá ưu đãi 30% và thời hạn sử dụng lên tới 45 ngày để sử dụng dần cho những dịp đặc biệt của mình.

*Nhà hàng hải sản Fplaza: Ra mắt hệ thống Set Menu nhiều lựa chọn.*

Chào mừng tháng vinh danh phụ nữ, đội ngũ đầu bếp nhà hàng F-Plaza đã ra mắt hệ thống Set Menu mới nhiều lựa chọn đặc sắc, nhiều mức giá với các món ăn hấp dẫn được chế biến theo kiểu Âu, Á, Âu Á kết hợp. Đây chính là lựa chọn lý tưởng cho các công ty, các tổ chức, doanh nghiệp chọn để tổ chức tiệc liên hoan chào mừng ngày Quốc tế phụ nữ cho đơn vị của mình. Chỉ với mức tiền cố định, đơn vị của bạn sẽ có một bữa tiệc với đầy đủ các món được lựa chọn hợp lý. Từ các món khai vị, các món chính đến các món tráng miệng đều đã được cân nhắc, tính toán cẩn thận để bạn có bữa tiệc ngon miệng, đầy đủ trong không gian sang trọng, đẳng cấp và sự phục vụ tận tình, chu đáo của nhà hàng hải sản F-Plaza.




 Nhân dịp 8/3, từ ngày 27/2 đến ngày 7/3/2012 nhà hàng hải sản giảm giá 10%, tặng rượu vang Chile tuyệt hảo đối với mỗi bàn khách từ 10 người trở lên, miễn phí set up bàn tiệc với hoa tươi và nến thơm hoặc set up theo yêu cầu của quý khách.

*Hát karaoke tại F-Plaza: Nhiều ưu đãi hấp dẫn.*

Tổ hợp nhà hàng F-Plaza sở hữu 20 phòng karaoke với trang thiết bị công nghệ hiện đại, đèn led và hệ thống âm thanh cực chuẩn trong tất cả các phòng, từ những phòng riêng nhỏ nhắn đến những phòng lớn phong cách lịch sự, sang trọng, đẳng cấp với sức chứa từ 15 đến hơn 100 người, đáp ứng được bất kỳ bữa tiệc hát nào từ nhóm nhỏ, đến nhóm lớn với mức giá ưu ái nhất.






Chào mừng ngày 8/3, F-Plaza karaoke giảm giá phòng hát, chỉ từ 190,000đ/ phòng, miễn phí 2 giờ hát khi sử dụng Set karaoke từ nay đến hết tháng 3/2012.

Karaoke – F–Plaza mang đến những phút giây thăng hoa cùng âm nhạc, xua tan những căng thẳng, mệt mỏi thường ngày. Tất cả mang lại cho những cảm xúc dâng trào đầy hào khí - tiếp thêm năng lượng cho những bận rộn lo toan ngày sau.

*F-Plaza khai trương dịch vụ mới: Café, Fast food, VIP event trên tầng 9.*

Cũng bắt đầu từ tháng 3, tổ hợp nhà hàng F-Plaza chính thức khai trương dịch vụ mới tại tầng 9, tầng cao nhất của tòa nhà. Tầng 9 là nơi được trang bị hệ thống ánh sáng, âm thanh hoàn hảo, nơi cảnh đẹp phố phường Hà Nội thu vào tầm mắt, tại đây trong tháng 3 này, bạn cùng người phụ nữ yêu thương có thể thưởng thức café, fast food với thực đơn phong phú và mức giá rất phải chăng.






Tầng 9 cũng là nơi được nhiều công ty chọn tổ chức sự kiện hoặc hát karaoke với sức phục vụ từ 80 đến hơn 100 khách bởi không gian rất đẹp, sang trọng và rộng rãi.

Mời quý khách thăm quan nhà hàng F-Plaza bằng không gian 3chiều tại trang web: Welcome to the F- Plaza

Quý khách vui lòng xem thêm thực đơn buffet tại Welcome to the F- Plaza

Nhà hàng có chỗ để xe thuận tiện, phục vụ từ 10h00 đến 22h30 tất cả các ngày trong tuần, kể cả ngày lễ và chủ nhật.

Tổ hợp nhà hàng F-  Plaza

Liên tục các chương trình khuyến mại hấp dẫn!

159 Triệu Việt Vương, Hà Nội

Tel: 04.3821.1055 Fax: 04.3974 9264

Website: Welcome to the F- Plaza Hotline: 0904 665 159



Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

Cùng khám phá *các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội*- *cac nha hang o Ha Noi*

*Bạn có thể xem bản đồ địa chỉ Nhà hàng F-Plaza tại: Nhà hàng F-Plaza
*

----------

